# Tony Spears and Junior tackles an old Ford legend



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

I was asked by a local farmer if I would give his car a quick going over for a charity drive he was running.
He said to me he bought this car when it was 6 months old and has been sat in his barn for the last 10 years. When he told me what car it was I got quite excited for I always wanted one when I was younger and even now would be nice.
He also informed me that this car was the second lowest mileage RS500 in the UK, truly an amazing find and totally original condition , even the tyres were original except the side walls were perishing and ready for replacement.

Well bearing in mind the customer dropped the car off at 8am at our detailing centre and was picking it up at 11am, so here goes me and junior were up against it.

Engine bay looking pretty dusty








To prevent mice and rats eating their way through the car the farmer even put rat poison under the bonnet.
























There was lots more poison in the boot and interior it bloody smelled awful and made me feel sick..lol
















Plenty of swirls
















The PDG readings were considerably lower than a modern clearcoat finish but still plenty to give it a good buffing.
















After a quick vac and wipe down the interior was like factory finish.








Recaro seats like new








Even the spare had never been used and like new








This stereo set up brings back memories all in perfect working order








Best of all check this out for low mileage WOW 

















































































































Thankyou for looking

Tony


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

That is just :argie::argie: 

Excellent job too!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks great,bet you wish you could have spent a bit more time on it though.
They are a good investment,especially with that milage.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

lofty said:


> Looks great,bet you wish you could have spent a bit more time on it though.
> They are a good investment,especially with that milage.


Yes i hope to get it back for a proper 2 day detail:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

a true classic! awesome!!!!

i bet thats worth just as much as a brand new focus RS :


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

lofty said:


> Looks great,bet you wish you could have spent a bit more time on it though.
> They are a good investment,especially with that milage.


The owner has been offered 20k:doublesho but turned it down.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That car is perfection. I'd pay 20k easily


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

my fav ford


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> The owner has been offered 20k:doublesho but turned it down.


If he sticks it back in the barn for another 10 years it will probably worth double that.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Amazing why people do that, buy an expensive car and then store it for 15 years, although there may be circumstances to it I guess? 

I must say if I could afford a brand new, Say Focus RS now, I definately would not be putting it in a barn for the next 15 years!!!

Exciting "find" though, the rat poison looked a bit unhealthy!

thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Wayne Ash (Feb 15, 2009)

AutoshineSV said:


> The owner has been offered 20k:doublesho but turned it down.


good job he did turn it down:thumb: ive got a black 500 with 56k on the clock and ive been offered more than that. there was a black 500 for sale a while ago with 7 k on the clock and i think it sold closer to 40k.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

amazing I love old barn cars!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning car i mate had one didnt look near as goos this had if memory serves me right 70k on it few dents he still got just short off 30k stunning car thow bud


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning car/4-wheeled porn, that i would drive every day of i owned it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

HOLY MOLY!!!! :doublesho :argie: :argie: :argie:

Fantastic work there fellas on one of my all time fave cars (and my fave Ford).

Tell you what he's got a little gem there and with only 10k on he'd have people lining up for it should he come to sell it.

Has to be said though, he wants feeding through his combine harvester for letting it get like that and storing it in that way :lol:


(wonder why he chose to fit the front fog lights as the RS500s came as standard with mesh grills and the lights were in their boxes in the boot. Not many RS500 owners fit them)

Also I wonder what the ltd. edition number is? (plaque between the electric window switches). I'm sure the RS500 registar of the RSOC would like to log the whereabouts of such a low mileage one  If it's been 'hiding' for the last decade I'll bet they know nothing about it.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Wow, amazing car and great turn around


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Tony, 

If was wearing a hat I would take it off to you sir, thank you for posting.

(i) to deliver that in the time frame is amazing, think I will bring my car up to you & Jnr for a three and a half hour make over and then drive home chuffed to bits.

What a sensational piece of metal, is he going to let you have it again allowing you to do the full works ?? I bet she sounds a beast. 

A blast from the past most welcome  

Thanks again for posting :thumb:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!! :doublesho :argie: :argie: :argie:
> 
> Fantastic work there fellas on one of my all time fave cars (and my fave Ford).
> 
> ...


The owner said to me that his is no 2 and no 1 is sat on stands, true or not? who knows!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a beautiful car


----------



## Wayne Ash (Feb 15, 2009)

AutoshineSV said:


> The owner said to me that his is no 2 and no 1 is sat on stands, true or not? who knows!


numbers 1&2 were prototypes and they were white, if the owner contacts the rsoc with his chassis number they should be able to tell him what build number it is:thumb:

stunning car and nice to see it back to it's former glory:buffer::buffer:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW what a find great work Tony:thumb:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Top class finish in the allotted time given and I hope he brings it back to you for some serious Love.

As has been said this car is one of my favourite cars ever! And always will be I reckon, when I used to work for Ford we used to get an RS5OO in white with really low mileage on it for its MOT, I think the owner only did the trip down to the RSOC national day in the car, the rest of the year it was locked up. Also one of the technicians I used to work with bought a brand new RS500 shell when they were readily available and as far as I'm aware he still has it sat in his workshop at home. He was a very secretive man and not very forthcoming with information about it.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Tony


----------



## Twellsie (Mar 20, 2009)

Yoghurtman said:


> Amazing why people do that, buy an expensive car and then store it for 15 years, although there may be circumstances to it I guess?
> 
> I must say if I could afford a brand new, Say Focus RS now, I definately would not be putting it in a barn for the next 15 years!!!
> 
> ...


a RS500 is a little differant to a Focus RS though, the 500 was a limited run for homolagation, where as the focus is a mass produced quickish car


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

great work in one word AWESOME :argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome work matey, and what a machine :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work, nice to see a lovely low milage original. Shame about the tyres, My cousin has one in a light blue and told me you cant get the tyres anywhere nowerdays. The alloys also got sent to Germany to be refurbed? not sure why tho


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

one of the best machines to grace this website

top job


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

that thing is going to be worth a fortune. genine RS500s are already like hens teeth.

Try finding one completely original with 10k miles in another 10 years time. Future classic if ever i saw one.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmmm RS500, great work on a great car !


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow :O

Didn't think there were many of these left hidden away. Pity it's not being used or appreciated at all  Maybe the great detailing job to bring this back to life will inspire the owner to use it or sell to someone who would 

Good job :thu


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW!!....hope he changed the oil before starting it up!! lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a legend that car, thanks for posting, I enjoyed that. Good work too


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work on one of my all-time favourite cars!:thumb:

Thanks for posting, it's always a pleasure to see an RS500!


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yoghurtman said:


> Amazing why people do that, buy an expensive car and then store it for 15 years, although there may be circumstances to it I guess?
> 
> I must say if I could afford a brand new, Say Focus RS now, I definately would not be putting it in a barn for the next 15 years!!!
> 
> ...


Indeed, I want to punch these people in the side of the head that stick beautiful cars like this in barns and leave them for that amount of time hoping that the rats don't eat it!


----------



## D!! (Jun 6, 2009)

awesome car , great work .


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing thankyou for posting, i love seeing these car coming out there shells after years and year hidden.

It must be worth 30K to anyone who knows there RS collectables.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work mate! the bonnet shot is amazing. Very wet looking


----------

